# Antique mortise door lock repair (possibly deadbolt problem?)



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

*Antique Schlage discontinued G series door lock repair?*

Hi there, thanks for reading this thread.

We have a old house that recently the antique mortise door lock has been giving us some trouble... Currently I can't open the door from either inside or outside.. I think the deadbolt got stuck, maybe the latch mechanism somewhere got stuck.. Here is a photo of my door lock:




(the 2nd photo is NOT my lock, it's some picture that I found online that looks very similar to my lock)

I found a step by step tutorial online which helped me a bit to understand what's involved with fixing/repairing, however, I would love to hear people's opinions first to see if this is doable DIY project to try to fix/repair it, or should I leave it to a professional. Thanks!

Here is the tutorial that I found (with lots of photos):
http://www.instructables.com/id/Cle...r-Loc/step12/Disassemble-the-latch-mechanism/

Correction: The lock seems to be a discontinued Schlage G series door lock, just a quick FYI


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you can turn a screw driver you can fix it on your own.


----------



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

It turned out that it's not that easy, mainly because of the parts are really hard to find...

I called a professional locksmith who is experienced with old locks and he was able to fix it with a used *2 3/4" G-Latch* (which he claimed that it's no longer in production and I won't be able to find a new one)... To open up the door latch mechanism, he used this tool (not even a screw driver):



This is where you want to use that tool to take out the door knob (see those two little holes?)


Now, this is the part that he said that it's now very difficult to find. It's called 2 3/4 G Latch. I google'd about it but didn't find much info. Does anyone know where I might be able to find parts like this?


At the end, he charged $100 for the labor, and $95 for that used G-Latch (that he pulled from another door and saved it).. not sure if the price is reasonable but I don't have other choices...This is how it looks like when he put it back in:



I hope this can help someone in the future who might need to repair a antique/vintage door lock like this (by the way, is this really qualified as a mortise door lock?? not sure whether I really understand what's the differences between a *mortise *door lock and a regular door lock)... thanks!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Should you ever need a resource for parts or complete restoration of an antique lock your locksmith cannot handle I swear by this company. They are great at polishing and re-plating too.

http://www.albarwilmette.com/

I have used them on many projects.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

What you've got is not a mortise set. It's a Schlage "G" series bore in "interconnected" lockset. They are obsolete, so it's probably just luck that he had an old bolt/latch unit to fit, although they can be rebuilt by using some currently available parts. They were pretty robust locks.


----------



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

Maintenance 6 said:


> What you've got is not a mortise set. It's a Schlage "G" series bore in "interconnected" lockset. They are obsolete, so it's probably just luck that he had an old bolt/latch unit to fit, although they can be rebuilt by using some currently available parts. They were pretty robust locks.


Thanks so much! I think you are right, it might NOT be a mortise set. By the way, any idea where I might be able to find this type of *Schlage G-latch 2 3/4"* part?? I kind of searched everywhere but so far no luck.. thanks!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

ohman said:


> Thanks so much! I think you are right, it's NOT a mortise set. By the way, any idea where I might be able to find this type of *Schlage G-latch 2 3/4"* part?? I kind of searched everywhere but so far no luck.. thanks!


If it were mine I would pull the lock and take the whole works to an old locksmith and see what he can do to find the new parts. I have seen parts just like those in the not so distant past.JMHO


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Like was said, Schlage discontinued the "G" series some time ago. A hardware wholesaler who sells Schlage may have one gathering dust on a shelf somewhere. The 2-3/4 is the backset distance, center of the knob to the edge of the door. Now, here is what I've done to repair these. The deadbolt unit is the same as Schlages "B 400" series. The latchbolt is the same as Schlages "D53" series. Both of these parts are still available. I've taken the 1-1/8 x 2-1/4 inch long faceplates off of both of those parts and then I've taken the long G series faceplate apart and installed the new bolts onto it. Then I've peened the long "G" plate back together with both new bolt units. A good locksmith or door hardware guy should be able to help you get those parts.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Maintenance 6 said:


> Like was said, Schlage discontinued the "G" series some time ago. A hardware wholesaler who sells Schlage may have one gathering dust on a shelf somewhere. The 2-3/4 is the backset distance, center of the knob to the edge of the door. Now, here is what I've done to repair these. The deadbolt unit is the same as Schlages "B 400" series. The latchbolt is the same as Schlages "D53" series. Both of these parts are still available. I've taken the 1-1/8 x 2-1/4 inch long faceplates off of both of those parts and then I've taken the long G series faceplate apart and installed the new bolts onto it. Then I've peened the long "G" plate back together with both new bolt units. A good locksmith or door hardware guy should be able to help you get those parts.


That is what I was thinking, I knew I had seen those mechanisms in the not so distant past, just not in one piece.


----------



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

If anyone come across any online hardware wholesaler who still sell these Schlage G series can you please let me know? Thanks!


----------



## spotco2 (Nov 11, 2012)

H series replaced the G series.

Some parts are interchangeable and some are not.

We have repaired these in the past by using the latches from a H on a G chassis and filled in the cut out on the edge of the door.

http://professional.schlage.com/pdfs/literature/H-Series_Full_Line.pdf


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

The H series and G series are not the same. They were made concurrently. The "G" series was a commercial product. The "H" was residential. The latchbolt/deadbolt units are NOT the same.


----------



## Maboohay (Aug 18, 2015)

I have need to rebuild a Schlage G series lock for the simple reason that the spring which holds the bolt from protruding inappropriately is broken. When opening the door with a key the bolt retracts but shortly thereafter protrudes in a passive way and must be manually pushed in in order to clear the strike and allow door closure. Any suggestions on finding or repairing the requisite part much appreciated.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds like the barrel is busted inside, you should be able to but a new one from the manufacturer.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Schlage discontinued the G series about 1980. Any parts in the distribution chain are long gone. I did cut latch/bolt tubes to rebuild a few in the '90s and although I charged out the wazoo, I lost money on each one.

The lock is over 35 years old and by current standards, you more than got your money's worth.


----------

